# Billing supplies in a hospital setting



## Emmalia (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,
Couldn't find a better section to put this so here goes...My provider is part of a private multi-specialty group, he was called into consult on a patient in the hospital who presented with an ankle fracture. He performed fracture care and casted the patient with a short leg fiberglass cast. My problem is that he is stating the casting materials used were from our own supply, not the hospital's supply. Can/How can this be billed so we do get proper reimbursement since it was our own supply?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jan 4, 2013)

As far as the can, yes as long as any supplies for pretty much any procedure were provided by the physician (as opposed to a facility), he/she can bill for those supplies.  

As far as the how, there are casting supply codes, not sure if they are in the A range or Q range in HCPCS, can't remember.  The only snag might be documentation.  Not sure how you prove the supplies are yours and not the hospitals.  Anybody else have a thought on that?


----------



## Emmalia (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the answer, I know the Q code that would be used, but like you mentioned, not sure what kind of documentation the payor would want/need from us


----------

